# Work from home jobs for Java developers in Knutsford



## OnCloud9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have begun a different thread for all major queries. However, thought of starting a new thread mainly for work related queries.

My husband has been asked by his company to move to UK (Knutsford) for a year on ICT Tier2. I will be going with him on dependent visa. I have been a Java developer cum team lead and have around 8 years of experience. 

Since i have my 4 year old daughter accompanying me, i would want to be at home with her to take care of her. Not sure if she will get adjusted to creche and daycare. But to have decent financial situation, i am planning to take up a job.

1. How easy or difficult is it to get jobs in Kutsford area specially in IT field?
2. Can i ask for WFH (work from home) right from the start?
3. Is working part time an option there?
4. What is the min salary i can expect to get?
5. Any job sites best suited for searching these kind of jobs?
6. Any experiences from people staying in that area or having been in my situation?

Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi OnCloud9,

I am a software developer (JAVA is not the main programming language I use but I occasionally use it in my work) working in Manchester City center (about 18 miles from Knutsford).

1. How easy or difficult is it to get jobs in Kutsford area specially in IT field?
Most Java jobs in that area will be found in Manchester (center), then probably Liverpool and Warrington. You will only find a few jobs offer in or near Knutsford.

2. Can i ask for WFH (work from home) right from the start?
Very very unlikely !! 
In the UK there a very small minority of female developers which means that work from home is very rare. For example we have a JAVA team where I work (10 developers) and there is no woman. I work for a large company with very generous benefits but as far as working from home I can only very occasionally do this (about 2-3 time a year on special circumstances).

3. Is working part time an option there?
I have never seen JAVA part time jobs, it's always full time and depending if it is a busy environment you will have to expect a lot of overtime (weekends/evening).
I now work 4 days a week but I have been working at the same place for 10 years before applying to work flexible time. You might be able to apply to work part time after a couple of years working at the same place but your employer do not have to agree with it.

4. What is the min salary i can expect to get?
Depends on your level of knowledge (other programming languages, html, css, ajax, xml, webservices, javascript, SQL,etc..) probably between £30000-£40000...However your first job in the UK will be the most difficult to find (because employers prefer people with UK experience)
5. Any job sites best suited for searching these kind of jobs?
There are a lot of websites, IT Jobs, Engineering Jobs, Healthcare Jobs? Find your next job with JobServe, Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed, www.totaljobs.com..be aware that a most jobs are advertised by work agencies who will go through the applications and forward the most interesting ones to the employer.

I hope this helps !
Joanne


----------



## OnCloud9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> Hi OnCloud9,
> 
> I am a software developer (JAVA is not the main programming language I use but I occasionally use it in my work) working in Manchester City center (about 18 miles from Knutsford).
> 
> ...


Definitely....Thanks a lot Joanne!


----------

